# Navarre pier 5/14/21



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I watched a beautiful sunrise...from the Garcon Point Bridge....dammit. Sunrise is just too damn early.

From what I was told, at first light, there was a flurry of bites, with one king put on deck.

Stopped at the pomp hole...like looking at a desert. Absolutely nothing so after a short time, out to the octagon. Bait was LYs...no cigs, no threadfin, no Spanish sardines. I'm good with LYs...I brought 8 4-5" finger mullet with me because bait had been plentiful. Should have grabbed another big bag of the mullet out of the freezer, because the wind switched hard out of the SE, then S later in the day.

Disclaimer: if you hear that I caught a trophy size remora on a live LY, it's just a nasty rumor started by some witnesses...I mean, dispicable characters. Remoras were everywhere. Couldn't throw a bait beyond where remoras were.

Spanish were being caught from just past the pomp hole out to over the sandbar. The ones that finally came to the octagon were good fish. I worked a king up on a live snobbled LY, who gets fired up...and Joe Tourist throws a Gotcha over my HiVis Yellow braid that even Stevie Wonder can see. Oh well...it happens. Worked up a king on a Yozuri...but he doesn't hit it. Throw one of my mullet and as soon as it hits the water, king scarfs it...but my line isn't going anywhere. Damn king bit my leader in two. Then got 3 leaders cut off by Spanish when they ran into the braid above the swivel trying to hit the LYs. Finally gave up and stopped at the pomp hole on my way off the pier. Didn't see a single one. Did see a big manta ray, but all he had with him was remoras.

I think I've lost my mojo this year. I'd sacrifice a virgin to the fish gods, but I don't know any...lol.

There's always next week.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

it probably be faster in the morning to take 87 to navarre


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

goheel said:


> it probably be faster in the morning to take 87 to navarre


Actually, I've tried both ways. Normally, going early in the morning, Garcon Point Bridge is about 20 minutes shorter. Yesterday morning we had an ESCO running with our " pack" so the guy ahead of him was running 40 in the 55 zone.

Yesterday evening, I should have come back by 87 because Garcon Point Bridge was stopped going north bound. Then, when we started moving finally a pickup truck towing a small trailer couldn't tell the difference in 35 and 55 so he ran 35 all the way to the interstate my


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

At least you had some action ! Those Spaniards love to cut you off.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good report and traffic sux.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of vomitous masses in traffic these days. I tell them to take their time - take mine, too.


----------

